# Automator : ouvrir les fenêtre du Finder en plein écran



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de passer d'un Imac écran plat ancienne génération sous Snow Léopart à un Imac écran plat nouvelle génération sous Mavericks.

Je n'ai jamais utilisé Automator (sous n'importe quel système depuis qu'il existe) mais aujourd'hui, je voudrais en profiter mais j'y connais rien. :rose:

Ce que je voudrais automatiser est simple mais je n'y arrive pas : j'aime les grosses icônes, donc je voudrais que mes fenêtres s'ouvrent à la taille de l'écran.

Pouvez vous m'aider ? Pardonnez moi de vous demander ça mais : avec les mots et les explications les plus simples, si c'est possible, j'ai une compréhension de l'informatique beaucoup plus facile en images, qu'en langage informatique. :mouais: 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

bienvenue
pour l'instant je vois pas le rapport entre " grosses icones"  et taille de fenetre

note
sur mavericks la fenetre à réouverture d'une appli aura la taille que tu lui as donnée, celle à  sa derniere fermeture!
donc pas besoin d'automator


----------



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

Merci de ta réponse.

Alors : dans mes dossiers, mes icônes font 340 x 340 - quand j'ouvre la fenêtre, elle ouvre dans la taille des fenêtres du mac (pas très grande), ce qui fait que je ne vois que la moitié de la première icône.

Je l'agrandis à chaque fois mais dès que je la referme et que je l'ouvre à nouveau, elle reprend sa taille initiale. Or, dans le menu présentation du finder, si on a plusieurs options de présentation (y compris la taille des icônes), n'y figure pas la taille des fenêtres.

C'est pourquoi, j'avais pensé que, peut être, Automator... ? Ça me gonfle d'être obligée de ré-agrandir mes fenêtres chaque fois que j'ouvre un dossier.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

aah tu parles de taille de icone DANS des listes  à l'interieur de fenetre  finder !
c'est ca?


----------



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

taille des icones le petit curseur en bas à droite de chaque fenetre finder via Menu finder /presentation/ afficher barre d"etat

je viens de tester
1- ouverture de fenetre finder se fait bien à la taille de fenetre telle qu'elle etait lors de derniere fermeture

2 taille d'icones respectée


----------



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> taille des icones le petit curseur en bas à droite de chaque fenetre finder via Menu finder /presentation/ afficher barre d"état
> 
> *Oui, je l'ai vu. En fait, je ne m'en sert jamais, je n'y pense pas, l'habitude que j'ai de les agrandir par le menu présentation.*
> 
> ...



Je dois rajouter qq mots, le forum trouve mon message trop court !!! décidément !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

Sacroliyu a dit:


> Je dois rajouter qq mots, le forum trouve mon message trop court !!! décidément !


ca c'est parce que tu ne respectes pas les balises de citation ( ou multi citations)

par ailleurs vu ce que tu décris
ton OS ou session (  ou les deux ) sont à réoptimiser

(au minimum ce qui est en rouge)

surtout si mavericks fut mis " par dessus " un autre OS avec preservation de compte
(et souvent mauvais réencodage des réglages ancien OS)

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
c&#8217;est la version light  d&#8217;Onyx , même site
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

*Avoir son OS à jour

** téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
elle est là
*http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1746

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR

et sinon une banale reinstall d'OS  ( CMD R) remet le dernier OS
mais GROS à parier que c'est dans ta session


----------



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

Merci pour tout cela.

Oui, je ne sais pas encore très bien comment le forum fonctionne. Et j'écris toujours trop vite. :rallyes:

En fait, l'ordi est neuf et je n'ai pas mis Mavericks par dessus l'ancien système car j'ai changé d'ordi et j'ai eu directement Mavericsk.

Mais à l'assistance technique, la fille m'a dit que pour elle, il fallait réinstaller complètement Mavericks pour essayer d'ôter les bizarreries qu'il me fait depuis le premier jour.

Seulement pour faire ça, il me faut, avant, faire un Time Machine et je ne peux pas pour l'instant. En effet, pour ne pas véhiculer de mon ancien Imac sur le nouveau, le problème que j'avais (mais que personne n'a pu me "réparer") et qui a fait que j'ai du me racheter un ordi neuf, je suis obligée de faire une migration manuelle. Et je n'ai pas encore terminée de la faire (c'est long et je n'ai pas tjs le temps !). Sitôt que j'aurais terminé, l'assistance technique reprendra le problèmes de la réinstallation de Mavericks avec moi.

Créer une autre session, je ne suis pas sûre de vouloir le faire sur celui-là. J'ai du le faire sur l'ancien parce qu'il refusait de reconnaître mon imprimante. Donc, on m'avait conseillé de créer une 2ème session qui reconnaîtrait mon imprimante (ce qui a été le cas) et que cela résoudrait mon problème (ce qui a été le cas) mais j'ai tjs du garder la 2ème session et ça m'as tjs gênée (mots de passe !!).

La réparation des permissions, tout ça, je l'ai fait avec l'assistance technique mais ça n'a rien changé. La fille de l'AT m'a dit qu'on avait tout essayé et que la seule solution qui restait (autre que renvoyer l'ordinateur) était la réinstallation de Mavericks si ça résolvait les problèmes, ce qui, d'après elle, n'était pas garanti pour autant.

Quant à la mise à jour de Mavericks, c'est la première chose que la fille de l'AT m'a fait faire. Le démarrage sans les extensions aussi, mais ça n'a rien changé. Elle m'a même fait ôter je ne sais plus quoi, je ne sais plus où (autre que les extensions) et ça n'a rien changé non plus.

C'est aussi pour cela que je disais dans mon poste de présentation que, pour la première fois en plus de trente ans, Mac m'avait déçue.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

créer une session test  prend 10 secondes
et permet  de verifier  tester des trucs

et il est même recommandé d'avoir PLUSIEURS sessions
( dont plusieurs administrateurs)
très utile si l'une coince grave a au moins pour garder la main ou la reprendre , réparer etc

et Apple préconisait à une époque d'avoir ses sessions usuelles en STANDARD et d'avoir des sessions admis pour...administrer

par ailleurs il existe aussi la session " invité" à part qui elle s'efface à chaque fermeture
pratique pour des tests rapides


----------



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> créer une session test  prend 10 secondes
> et permet  de verifier  tester des trucs
> 
> et il est même recommandé d'avoir PLUSIEURS sessions
> ...



Ah ! d'accord merci. J'ignorais ça. C'est vrai que c'est logique.

Je m'attellerai à ça ce W-E et si besoin, je me permettrai de reprendre contact avec toi. 

Merci encore en attendant.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

en passant , non seulement avoir des sessions est utile pour tests ou dépannages réparations , mais rien n'oblige à ...s'en servir

(elles peuvent parfaitement rester vides ou ne contenir que quelques documents gerés  là à part dans cet espace privé séparé pour X raisons, très pratique par exemple en contexte familial ou double utilisation pro perso, avec la permutation rapide on peut même les laisser simultanément ouvertes et basculer d'une à une autre très vite, suffit de rerentrer le mot de passe , sauf "invité" qui lui n'a pas de mot de passe par définition)


----------



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

Oui, merci.

Pour les tests, en cas de problèmes, comme vous me l'avez conseillé.

Pour le côté pro, personnel, j'avais envie de tester les "différents" bureaux offerts par Mavericks.
Mais, je n'y suis pas encore. J'ai tellement de choses à apprendre et si peu de livres qui me tentent de peur de tomber sur des "bibles" au langage compréhensible pour ceux ou celles qui ont fait des études d'informatique mais pas facile pour les autres. 

C'est ce que je disais également dans mon post de présentation. Je m'étais dit que puisque Yosémite arrivait en Septembre, ça allait résoudre mes problèmes avec Mavericks et m'éviter d'acheter plusieurs livres (en cas où je ne trouverais pas du premier coup celui qui me conviendrait), ils sont tellement vite obsolètes ! Mais le peu que j'ai vu (surtout les captures d'écran) de Yosémite sur internet, m'a carrément refroidit.
J'aime le côté convivial et agréable de l'environnement Mac quand on travaille, et Yosémite à l'air de faire disparaître tout cela.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

les livres sont surtout pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas du tout les macs
beaucoup moins utile pour ceux qui ne font que  changer d'OSX 
ca reste OSX et   tout reste sur les mêmes principes
(avec des évolutions bien entendu)
en plus les livres se periment vite et ne tiennent pas compte de certaines maj ( pas toujours que mineures)
par exemple mavericks Mail   quelques  changements entre versions du début mavericks et maintenant , idem pour itunes)

pour ca vaut mieux internet beaucoup plus réactif
(et infos à jour le plus souvent)


----------



## Sacroliyu (13 Juin 2014)

Oui, c'est ce que je fais. Mais pour Iphoto, j'ai du qd mm m'en acheter un (rien que sur Iphoto), les changements entre SL et Mavericks étaient trop importants. Et surtout, je ne retrouve pas ce qui paraissait normal sur SL et qui ne le semble plus sur Mavericks et je crois que j'ai aussi un bug de Mavericks du côté là, je ne peux pas trier mes photos manuellement, la commande étant définitivement grisée.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

y a des très bons aidants sur les fils iphoto
( que je n'utilise pas , jamais aimé ses facons, lon d'etre le seul d'ailleurs )

utiliser la recherche avancée du forum ( l'autre est booof) ou recherche via tout moteur de recherche  classique mais.... restreinte aux forums
efficace aussi


----------



## Sacroliyu (14 Juin 2014)

Merci beaucoup.


----------

